# Using Australian Malts or having prostate problems? Read This...



## The King of Spain (21/2/09)

Guest Lurker just gave me a pretty important bit of info so would like to share hence the new post original

I got a great result using yeast nutrient with a LCBA clone (Tonys if you want to look it up) and was not sure if it was the nutrient or the care I took to rehydrate the yeast. The base malt used was BB Galaxy. FG 1050 down to 1008.

What Guest Lurker says rings very true with what a friend of my says who works as a consultant to organic farmers. He says that Australian soils coupled with traditional (not organic) farming leaves means we are just about all zinc deficient. My chiro put me on zinc supplment ages ago, seems to help....

So there you have it. I for one have a dry taste and do not enjoy that "Fanta" taste you get with a high FG with hops like Cascade.

Cheers 


Edit that link does not work so copied below

"What malt? If imported maybe dont bother. If Australian, then the zinc in the nutrient seems to make a big difference. If not using in the kettle, then I would 1) boil it to be safe and 2) cut back the amount a bit because I think the recommended dosage allows for some to be left behind in the kettle. "

KOS


----------



## Fermented (21/2/09)

Link broken.

Also, consistent beer drinkers should be taking extra zinc supplementation to avoid prostate cancer, or at least that's what my GP told me. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Fermented said:


> Link broken.
> 
> Also, consistent beer drinkers should be taking extra zinc supplementation to avoid prostate cancer, or at least that's what my GP told me.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.




I wish you had have told me that about 30 years ago
Too late now


----------



## buttersd70 (21/2/09)

Twice a year, getting the prostate checked is a highlight of my life.... :unsure: 

Is that wrong????


----------



## Jakechan (21/2/09)

Fermented said:


> Link broken.
> 
> Also, consistent beer drinkers should be taking extra zinc supplementation to avoid prostate cancer, or at least that's what my GP told me.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.


...and Selenium too. A great anti-oxidant beneficial in staving off the old dreaded Prostate Cancer.

I take both daily.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Twice a year, getting the prostate checked is a highlight of my life.... :unsure:
> 
> Is that wrong????




It should only be a blood test butters, maybe your Doc is suss.


----------



## Jakechan (21/2/09)

Mantis said:


> It should only be a blood test butters, maybe your Doc is suss.


Actually, the finger up the coit is much more reliable or so Im told


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> Actually, the finger up the coit is much more reliable or so Im told




Ahhhem.
My GP called me in when a PSA test read 4.1, he said if it was 4 I wouldnt have even called you. 
He then did the finger thing and said "all feels fine to me, but if you want to see a specialist you can"
I said yes to this
Specialist did the finger thing and said "all feels fine but the only way to be sure is a biopsy"
I said yes to this (and this includes putting a device much larger than a finger up the coit)
This showed cancer
Surgery to remove the prostate, then 7 weeks of radiation treatment. 

So finger assessments will find abnormalities but the cancer might be very advanced 
Blood tests are the go, and if the PSA starts to rise then alarm bells should ring

Last two blood tests showed PSA undetectable, so , so far so good

Sorry to be a bit morose but thats my story


----------



## BobtheBrewer (21/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Twice a year, getting the prostate checked is a highlight of my life.... :unsure:
> 
> Is that wrong????




No! While blood test (PSA) is ok, the digital test is the most accurate. Speaking from experience, keeping your prostrate should be your main aim.


----------



## Jakechan (21/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Ahhhem.
> My GP called me in when a PSA test read 4.1, he said if it was 4 I wouldnt have even called you.
> He then did the finger thing and said "all feels fine to me, but if you want to see a specialist you can"
> I said yes to this
> ...



Sorry to hear it Mantis!

I asked my GP for a blood test and she said that its too unreliable and talked me out of it.


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Jeez, getting blokes to go and get a simple blood test is hard enough. 
If you tell them to get the doc to do a digital check, they wont even think about it. 
<_<


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> Sorry to hear it Mantis!
> 
> I asked my GP for a blood test and she said that its too unreliable and talked me out of it.



Well it was the blood test that started the journey for me. If it was just the digital, I would be sitting here with the cancer advancing to god knows where. 
As I said, both my GP and the Urologist did the digital and said my prostate felt normal. 
After it was removed it was disected the found to be edge posotive in three places , meaning that it was about to escape the prostate, and this is not good. Also my prostate was 30% cancer, and the digital checks didnt pick it up
Prehaps you doctor should talk to my Urologist and Oncologist as they use the PSA reading as a guide and have said that recently the acuracy of the test has improved a lot. Being able to detect pSA to a minute level. 
Anyway, thats my take on it


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/2/09)

Mantis, hope all is well now, but when you mention digital I feel my eyes wandering over to your avatar.


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Mantis, hope all is well now, but when you mention digital I feel my eyes wandering over to your avatar.



Hey, you leave my missus out of this :angry: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..
.I wish


----------



## Pollux (21/2/09)

I'm yet to get to that magical age of regular finger in coit checks.....

That said, I have never been known for seeking medical advice even when it's needed, in the last 2 years my wisdom teeth have erupted, I simply suffered a little and they have actually been breaking down to pieces small enough to remove with my tounge...Add in a hernia I have has for over 3 years, and the fact that the only reason I have seen a doc in YEARS was because I needed a med cert for work...

Luckily, SWMBO is now a registered nurse, so anything I 'should' be doing or overly concerned over, she will make sure I am aware, she's good at that......


----------



## Mantis (21/2/09)

Pollux said:


> I'm yet to get to that magical age of regular finger in coit checks.....
> 
> That said, I have never been known for seeking medical advice even when it's needed, in the last 2 years my wisdom teeth have erupted, I simply suffered a little and they have actually been breaking down to pieces small enough to remove with my tounge...Add in a hernia I have has for over 3 years, and the fact that the only reason I have seen a doc in YEARS was because I needed a med cert for work...
> 
> Luckily, SWMBO is now a registered nurse, so anything I 'should' be doing or overly concerned over, she will make sure I am aware, she's good at that......



My missus was the one who said I should go get the 50yr checkup. Thats when the found the elevated psa. I was thinking the normal things like diabeties and cholesterol and was a bit shocked when he called me it for the PSA thing. At that time I knew nothing about it

Dunno how old you are Pollux, but the magical age is not 50 like many docs will tell you. Hey, prostate cancer is a slow growing thing and mine was 30% cancer at age 50. So it must have started many years ago. So 40 is the go, for PSA tests, no matter what your doc thinks, just insist on them. Yearly is all you need and if there is a rise then go from there. If not then no finger should be needed. 

Or you could just have an enlarged prostate that is stopping you from peeing. This happened to my FIL, and he had to have the prostate removed so he could actually piss. No cancer at all.


----------



## np1962 (21/2/09)

Pollux said:


> I'm yet to get to that magical age of regular finger in coit checks.....
> 
> That said, I have never been known for seeking medical advice even when it's needed, in the last 2 years my wisdom teeth have erupted, I simply suffered a little and they have actually been breaking down to pieces small enough to remove with my tounge...Add in a hernia I have has for over 3 years, and the fact that the only reason I have seen a doc in YEARS was because I needed a med cert for work...
> 
> Luckily, SWMBO is now a registered nurse, so anything I 'should' be doing or overly concerned over, she will make sure I am aware, she's good at that......



My SWMBO of ten years is an RN and all I get if I complain af an ailment is "Well don't tell me your problems, go see the doctor!"
So I now suffer in silence!


----------



## loikar (21/2/09)

Birkdale Bob said:


> keeping your prostrate should be your main aim.




heads for liver, tails for prostrate...


----------



## j1gsaw (21/2/09)

When it comes to prostrate checks, its only wrong if you ask the DR to add another finger... for a 2nd opinion! hahaaha..


----------



## PostModern (21/2/09)

OK  

So how many fingers do we need to stick in the mash to know if we need nutrients?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Twice a year, getting the prostate checked is a highlight of my life.... :unsure:
> 
> Is that wrong????




It depends if you enjoy that sought of thing :huh: or depends if you have it done the new way, its just a little prick.


BYB


----------



## goomboogo (21/2/09)

Birkdale Bob said:


> No! While blood test (PSA) is ok, the digital test is the most accurate. Speaking from experience, keeping your prostrate should be your main aim.



Another one of these Dubbels and I think I'll be prostrate. What's with all this negativity about digital. The picture quality on my new TV is excellent.

Mantis, your tale is one all men should take as a lesson. Not relying on first opinions is a most salient point. I hope all continues to go well for you.


----------



## Fermented (22/2/09)

I'm just about to hit 40 and the missus is already badgering me to go for a full medical. 

I, like most blokes, am allergic to doctors at the best of times. However, after years of hard drinking with clients after years of being one to party-hearty, maybe it's time to let common sense kick in. 

Having heard about blood testing being available I felt more relaxed. Hearing now that digital is more reliable makes me less relaxed. Hearing Mantis' story (sorry to hear, mate), just drives it home that one way or the other we need to look after ourselves. 

Anyway - any luck on finding that story? The link doesn't seem to work for me and my Google-fu is not good. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## braufrau (22/2/09)

Men! They invented the blood test because men are so squeamish! 

OK .. prostate cancer, world wide, compared to cervical cancer is an itty bitty killer so if you have your test or not .. no big deal really, in terms of the population, could be bad for you as an individual though, and it only kills old men .. but guys .. talk to your wives about invasive tests and suck it up! 

But butters .. 2x / year ... does he bring flowers?


----------



## boingk (22/2/09)

Do some research on environmental plasticisers and incidence of prostate and breast cancer. Looks like we've set ourselves [and the rest of the planet] up a bit in the red...

...basically what I'm talking about is that since the 50's the rate of prostate and breast cancer has increased by a factor of four. Lately this has been attributed to increasing amounts of genetically active components in the environment, most of these contributed by plastics. The research has been duplicated and looks to be pretty spot-on.

Another argument for glass carboys?

Cheers - boingk


----------



## braufrau (22/2/09)

The most important plastics to avoid are poly-carbonate and some PVC, which have bispenyl-A as their plasticiser.
Polycarbonate doesn't have recycle # of its own, it falls under 7 (other) and PVC is #5. 
So the conservative thing is to avoid #7 and #5 recycle numbers and that means those spring water bottles, you know, the ones you invert onto a dispenser thingy.

We had quite a few polycarbonate bottles and I couldn't stop HWMBO from using them until I snapped "you'll grow man boobs!". Now we know what his priorities are!

Men!


----------



## razz (22/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Twice a year, getting the prostate checked is a highlight of my life.... :unsure:
> 
> Is that wrong????


These days I just get a blood test, but hey, if you like the old fashioned method then good luck to ya Butters ! :lol:


----------



## rclemmett (22/2/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Guest Lurker just gave me a pretty important bit of info so would like to share hence the new post original
> 
> I got a great result using yeast nutrient with a LCBA clone (Tonys if you want to look it up) and was not sure if it was the nutrient or the care I took to rehydrate the yeast. The base malt used was BB Galaxy. FG 1050 down to 1008.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I don't understand what you're trying to say.

You say you got a great result and that you don't enjoy it :blink: .

I for one have never used yeast nutrient in a beer, and don't see the need as I make good beers without it. The wort should contain all the nutrients needed for the yeast, no? I am of the understanding that yeast nutrient is used when pitching into an inhospitable, say a ginger beer.


----------



## The King of Spain (22/2/09)

Rob2 said:


> Sorry but I don't understand what you're trying to say.



Basicaly that if you are using Australian Malts like BB, you will get better attenuation using a yeast nutrient. Thats because Australian soils tend to be very low in zinc.

Yes very happy with the result.


----------



## Brewtus (22/2/09)

bozzy said:


> i heard that as well but what I'm curious about is whats the difference to your body between self gratification and having a bit of fun with the Mrs.
> 
> and Mantis i hope your all good now and that you stay free from cancer in future. i lost my mum to cancer last year and its a bitch of a thing.


I understand the study that they base this on concluded either works, it is about fitness in that function of the body. Regular use is what reduces the risk, not whether you have help or not.


----------



## rclemmett (22/2/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Basicaly that if you are using Australian Malts like BB, you will get better attenuation using a yeast nutrient. Thats because Australian soils tend to be very low in zinc.
> 
> Yes very happy with the result.



Hmmm. I am curious as I have only used aussie malts so far. How much nutrient do you use? Can a zinc supplement be used?

:icon_offtopic: I bet you didn't expect this to happen your thread?


----------



## Darren (22/2/09)

braufrau said:


> Men! They invented the blood test because men are so squeamish!
> 
> OK .. prostate cancer, world wide, compared to cervical cancer is an itty bitty killer so if you have your test or not




Braufrau,
There is a vaccine for papilloma virus infection (Guardisil) that prevents cervical cancer. Funny enough only girls get the vaccine free even though there are many reports that prostate cancer is also caused by papilloma virus infection ie it is sexually transmitted.

Finally, as many men die of prostate cancer as women do of breast cancer, so it is not an itty bitty problem.

cheers

Darren


----------



## rclemmett (22/2/09)

Who would have thought that such an "ON" topic thread would have suffered from censorship?


----------



## rclemmett (22/2/09)

Oh.


----------



## braufrau (22/2/09)

Darren said:


> Braufrau,
> There is a vaccine for papilloma virus infection (Guardisil) that prevents cervical cancer. Funny enough only girls get the vaccine free even though there are many reports that prostate cancer is also caused by papilloma virus infection ie it is sexually transmitted.
> 
> Finally, as many men die of prostate cancer as women do of breast cancer, so it is not an itty bitty problem.
> ...



I am aware that there is a vaccine (2 actually) for HPV. It does not preclude the need for a pap smear however and certainly not for those women who aren't vaccinated.
Apart from prostate cancer, HPV causes oral cancers. The incidence of oral tumours caused by HPV is on the rise.
And apart from protecting men from these cancers which *world wide* (not in countries with screening) are a small cause of death compared to cervical cancer, there will be no herd immunity to HPV until boys are vaccinated too. 
The same silly people who woke up one day and said "hang on .. we should immunise the boys against german measles" must have fallen back asleep!

And if its not an itty bitty problem .. then all the more reason to suck it up! You don't hear women going on and on about their pap smears like men do about the finger up the bottom!


----------



## rude (3/3/09)

There are some very intelligent people on this topic & I think you are all on the right path.
Zinc is definately deficient here in the west look up igor tabizian.
My wife is a medical researcher & Im just a piss head but have been educated a little by her thoughts.
As for the finger up the bum I'de hate to be the doctor that would be the pits but I suppose its a job & they do it just like we wash bottles to poor our brew into.
Good on you mantis you kept going mate you followed it up now we still get youre good advice on brewing


----------



## rude (4/3/09)

Jeez just read my thread & Ive had a few beers so Id like to just clarify with the finger up the bum & cleaning bottles I no way mean to try a choc porter this way.


----------



## real_beer (4/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> Hmmm. I am curious as I have only used aussie malts so far. How much nutrient do you use? Can a zinc supplement be used?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: I bet you didn't expect this to happen your thread?



Get a piece of zinc from a boating store/scrapyard and throw it in the boiler, it'll last you years. You can also use a small piece of zincalume roofing but throw it away after one use.


----------



## Wardhog (4/3/09)

rude said:


> Jeez just read my thread & Ive had a few beers so Id like to just clarify with the finger up the bum & cleaning bottles I no way mean to try a choc porter this way.



The office is looking at me funny now because of the snort I let out when I read that.


----------



## therook (4/3/09)

What is going on with this forum, there is so much crap related stuff that has zero reference to beer yet people keep posting it.

Its a beer forum FFS lets talk beer or post in the Non Beer related section of the forum.

PostModern, you are a moderator and one of the biggest hypocrites around, when ever someone gets off topic you either delete or move the thread yet its okay for you to talk about sticking your fingers in the mash when really you are referring to having them jammed up your arse

Rook


----------



## PostModern (4/3/09)

therook said:


> What is going on with this forum, there is so much crap related stuff that has zero reference to beer yet people keep posting it.
> 
> Its a beer forum FFS lets talk beer or post in the Non Beer related section of the forum.
> 
> ...



And you're one of the biggest whiners around. Did you notice the attempt at turning of the conversation towards a mashtun instead of a butt? We're all adults here, there's no need to remove a conversation just because it's changed course once the origninal topic is exhausted. Go post somewhere else if you don't like the moderation on AHB.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

therook said:


> What is going on with this forum, there is so much crap related stuff that has zero reference to beer yet people keep posting it.
> 
> Its a beer forum FFS lets talk beer or post in the Non Beer related section of the forum.
> 
> ...



+1 for what rook says. Click on this thread and thought I'd be getting an insight to Joe White and Barrett Burston Malts.

Oh and John Hopoate says hi! h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (4/3/09)

Would have thought most on here would have long past the anal phase of life :lol:

Anyway back to zinc, a recent podcast recommended tossing a zinc anode into the boil to assist yeast health. Cheap source available from boating stores.

Screwy


----------



## therook (4/3/09)

PostModern said:


> And you're one of the biggest whiners around. Did you notice the attempt at turning of the conversation towards a mashtun instead of a butt? We're all adults here, there's no need to remove a conversation just because it's changed course once the origninal topic is exhausted. Go post somewhere else if you don't like the moderation on AHB.



Is that the best you can do


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

Could be missing the point here I think. What rook is trying to explain and I totally agree. There'd have to be more than two of us who are totally jack of logging onto this once excellent forum only to find the top 10 posts contain at least 50% comment that steers one away rather than towards homebrewing.

I'm sure there's a new-age group-hugging men's forum somewhere else. Maybe the Munchausen's sufferers could be best served there?

Warren -


----------



## RobW (4/3/09)

Back on track...

Allegedly German brewers used to "accidentally" leave a galvanised ladder in the kettle to get around the rheinheitsgebot (sp?) and add a little zinc. There used to be a calculation on the old Craftbrewer.org site for adding zinc sulphate but the site seems to have disappeared. I think I still have it at home somewhere - will try to find it tonight.


----------



## apd (4/3/09)

RobW said:


> There used to be a calculation on the old Craftbrewer.org site for adding zinc sulphate but the site seems to have disappeared.



This the one? oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/Sanders/YummiesForYeast.shtml


----------



## PostModern (4/3/09)

therook said:


> Is that the best you can do



Unlike some, I didn't walk into the thread looking for a flame war. 
Your options as I see it are:

1. Use the report a post function if you think a thread or post is report-worthy.
2. Don't read threads you know you don't want to read.
3. Start threads on a topic you'd like to discuss and use point 1 above if it goes off the rails.
4. Go somewhere else.

For your info, I haven't revisited this thread since my post on page 1, which you can clearly see (provided you can read other than literal English) was an attempt to get the thread back on the topic of beer. Had someone reported the post rather than attacked me as a mod, then yes, I might have pruned the thread. For now, I'd rather leave the thread as it stands, for one because it shows your character nicely.



warrenlw63 said:


> Could be missing the point here I think. What rook is trying to explain and I totally agree. There'd have to be more than two of us who are totally jack of logging onto this once excellent forum only to find the top 10 posts contain at least 50% comment that steers one away rather than towards homebrewing.
> 
> I'm sure there's a new-age group-hugging men's forum somewhere else. Maybe the Munchausen's sufferers could be best served there?
> 
> Warren -



See options above. Besides, I've read the top 10 threads this morning and this is the only one wildly off-topic.

We've been thru this cycle before on AHB, as well as on every other forum I frequent. New members come in waves, they learn all they want about the forum's subject, then use the place as a general chat forum. It'll pass, it always has.

What gets me is people who pop into every second thread and post a vaguely related and sometimes humorous picture. Turns the place into a circus, imho, but we let it go as sometimes those contributors have something important to say.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

RobW said:


> Back on track...
> 
> Allegedly German brewers used to "accidentally" leave a galvanised ladder in the kettle to get around the rheinheitsgebot (sp?) and add a little zinc. There used to be a calculation on the old Craftbrewer.org site for adding zinc sulphate but the site seems to have disappeared. I think I still have it at home somewhere - will try to find it tonight.





therook said:


> PostModern, you are a moderator and one of the biggest hypocrites around, when ever someone gets off topic you either delete or move the thread yet its okay for you to talk about sticking your fingers in the mash when really you are referring to having them jammed up your arse
> 
> Rook



Looks like this will continue down a "well-travelled" passage. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (4/3/09)

apd said:


> This the one? oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/Sanders/YummiesForYeast.shtml



Yep, that's the one.

Thanks apd.


----------



## T.D. (4/3/09)

PostModern said:


> Go post somewhere else if you don't like the moderation on AHB.



Hmm The way this forum has headed in the last few years I don't know if you should be further tempting people to do this...


----------



## domonsura (4/3/09)

T.D. said:


> Hmm The way this forum has headed in the last few years I don't know if you should be further tempting people to do this...



:lol:
I've come to expect slanderous, bullshit arguments and complete off-topic ness as the norm on here. 

Funnily enough, that very reason is why we don't see more posting from other retailers and brewshops. Because it's not worth it. I think the moderation on here is selective, in that it doesn't apply at all to a select few who seem to be allowed to say/post whatever the hell they want......seen it time and time again. Other retailers and even sponsors on here have agreed with me. Owners of other brewshops around the country won't even come anywhere near this forum because of the way a select few are allowed to behave. (This came up in a conversation with a very well known brewshop owner again just _yesterday_ in fact) 

Who's brewing exactly does that benefit I ask? 

*Isn't it all supposed to be about the brewing? *


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/3/09)

I'm gonna alter the title to be more descriptive of 90% of the posts.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm gonna alter the title to be more descriptive of 90% of the posts.



Thanks GL, now I can post and not feel guilty about being off topic.

I had an inflammed prostrate when I was 21, jeez I was crook for 3 months!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm gonna alter the title to be more descriptive of 90% of the posts.



More fitting title thanks GL... Now doesn't that relegate it to the O/T section?  

Warren -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/3/09)

domonsura said:


> :lol:
> I've come to expect slanderous, bullshit arguments and complete off-topic ness as the norm on here.
> 
> Funnily enough, that very reason is why we don't see more posting from other retailers and brewshops. Because it's not worth it. I think the moderation on here is selective, in that it doesn't apply at all to a select few who seem to be allowed to say/post whatever the hell they want......seen it time and time again. Other retailers and even sponsors on here have agreed with me. Owners of other brewshops around the country won't even come anywhere near this forum because of the way a select few are allowed to behave. (This came up in a conversation with a very well known brewshop owner again just _yesterday_ in fact)
> ...


Im staying off topic , sorry  Totally agree with Dom.
GB


----------



## Adamt (4/3/09)

Does anyone else find it mildly hypocritical that those talking about the increasing number of off-topic posts are themselves posting off-topic posts regarding off-topic posting, not in the off-topic forum? 

It's an internet forum where many people sit on all day (at work or otherwise) browsing, there's bound to be some off-topic posts thrown around from bored people.

Back on the topic... it hasn't been mentioned yet (I don't think so anyway) how much Zinc should be added... anyone with any ideas?


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

Adamt said:


> Does anyone else find it mildly hypocritical that those talking about the increasing number of off-topic posts are themselves posting off-topic posts regarding off-topic posting, not in the off-topic forum?
> 
> It's an internet forum where many people sit on all day (at work or otherwise) browsing, there's bound to be some off-topic posts thrown around from bored people.
> 
> Back on the topic... it hasn't been mentioned yet (I don't think so anyway) how much Zinc should be added... anyone with any ideas?



O/T is fine Adam... but reading posts about using Australian malts, having a zinc deficiency and then leading to prostate problems just isn't exactly what anybody would describe as a ray of sunshine they love to see greet them each morning.

It will only lead to throngs of paranoia and people starting threads as such.

*"I've Been Using Joe White Malts exclusively for 10 years and Now Have to Shake it 50 Times After I Piss"
*
Which is exactly what this thread seems like. Hey retailers think about it if suddenly your sales of JW or BB malts drop by a few percent. 

Hey if it's funny and O/T I say go for it!  

Warren -


----------



## apd (4/3/09)

Adamt said:


> Back on the topic... it hasn't been mentioned yet (I don't think so anyway) how much Zinc should be added... anyone with any ideas?



Check post above with link to oz.craftbrewer.org.

Andrew


----------



## kirem (4/3/09)

I used to have some Zygosaccharomyces species that I added for zinc deficiences. 
I got it from tdh about 8 years ago.

I collected the yeasts from under the caps of liquid malt tins. I have always used a selected yeast rather than the one under the lid and had collected quite a few of these packets. I slowly used these up by adding them to the boil and then used a similar volume of bakers yeast as a nutrient.

I now 'borrow' branded nutrient like goferm and fermaid


----------



## staggalee (4/3/09)

Adamt said:


> Does anyone else find it mildly hypocritical that those talking about the increasing number of off-topic posts are themselves posting off-topic posts regarding off-topic posting, not in the off-topic forum?



To answer your question in a word......Yes.
And there is one moaning old woman who is a serial offender at it, unfortunately.  

stagga.


----------



## schooey (4/3/09)

way off topic.. but how does using Australian malts give you problems lying flat on the ground?


----------



## jonocarroll (4/3/09)

schooey said:


> way off topic.. but how does using Australian malts give you problems lying flat on the ground?


Oh, so _other_ people are allowed to comment on the misuse of words?  This post won't make a lick of sense once you fix the typo. <_< 

Adamt - do I need an 'Off-Topic' icon if my comment is regarding the topic title itself?


----------



## schooey (4/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Oh, so _other_ people are allowed to comment .....



:huh:


----------



## jonocarroll (4/3/09)

schooey said:


> :huh:



... Apparently I took this one a little too far. Use caution.



buttersd70 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Give it a f*kin rest, QB.....


----------



## schooey (4/3/09)

Geez QB... you'd be a blast in an "Alternative meanings for words" thread... You know, like this;

Oyster: Someone who exclaims prolifically in Jewish


----------



## jonocarroll (4/3/09)

schooey said:


> Geez QB... you'd be a blast in an "Alternative meanings for words" thread... You know, like this;
> 
> Oyster: Someone who exclaims prolifically in Jewish


 :icon_offtopic: 

You mean like...

Bigamist - An Italian fog.
Counterfeiters - Workers who put together kitchen cabinets.
Pokemon - A Rastafarian proctologist.
Coffee - The person upon whom one coughs.
Innuendo - Italian suppository.
Paradox - Two doctors.
Relief - What trees do in spring.


----------

